# Gauge Pod question



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was wondering how to get the gauges that are in the Monaro's that we dont have access to in the GTO's. Anyone know how and where to get them, and how hard they are to install?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.jhp.com.au/enlarge-gto.p...ments/GTO-LHD-05-binnical-kit-h.jpg?imagealt=

Do a search. They are tons of topics on this. You can also search ebay. that's where I got mine.


----------

